# transparenter verlauf in einer grafik ?



## C4T (26. Juni 2003)

hi leute,

habe 2 ebenen.
die erste ist transparent und in der 2ten ist eine grafik drin.
die grafik wollte ich nun so bearbeiten, dass sie am ende langsam ins transparente verläuft. also quasi wie ein farbverlauf, nur anstatt farbe, eben transparenz.
geht das überhaupt ?
thanks
c4t


----------



## Trinity X (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von C4T _
> *hi leute,
> 
> habe 2 ebenen.
> ...



Klar gibts sowas.... vielleicht schaust dir mal Dieses Tutorial an. Müsste dir helfen..

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## C4T (26. Juni 2003)

@Trinity X
das tut ist zwar gut, aber hilft mir nicht.
ich will nicht 2 bilder ineinander verschmelzen.

stell dir vor du erstellst ne neue datei mit sagen wir 300 x 100 pixel.
dann hast du ja eine ebene die transparent ist.
du erstellst ne neue ebene und fügst da ne grafik ein.
die grafik hat,sagen wir mal 200 x 50 pixel.
was ich jetzt lediglich nur will, ist, die letzen 40 pixel von den 200 ins transparente laufen zu lassen.

später dann, soll die grafik dann mit luminanz option auf verschiedenfarbige hintergründe kommen.
hoffe ich habe es gut erklärt.

will quasi nur das letzte stückchen transparent ausfaden.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (26. Juni 2003)

Ebenenmaske erstellen -> Auswahl ums Bild (Strg + klick auf die Ebene) -> Ebenenmaske anwählen -> Auswahl um 40 px verringern -> Auswahl umkehren (Strg + I) -> mit Schwarz füllen -> Gauss'schen Weichzeichner mit Stärke deiner Wahl anwenden -> fertig


----------



## Trinity X (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von C4T _
> *@Trinity X
> ...
> ..
> ...



Aehm... nur so für mein Verständnis...
meinst du in etwa sowas wie das hier ?


----------



## nanda (26. Juni 2003)

@ C4T
Ob zwei Bilder miteinander verschmelzen sollen oder ein Bild transparent auslaufen soll, spielt für die Vorgehensweise in Deinem Fall keine Rolle.

Das nur mal so zur Info. Deshalb solltest Du einfach mal das Tut von Trinity X nachvollziehen.


----------



## C4T (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trinity X _
> *Aehm... nur so für mein Verständnis...
> meinst du in etwa sowas wie das hier ? *



hi,

konnt mich erst jetzt wieder melden.
ja, genau das meinte ich. hast du dafür noch ein tut ? wäre supercool.
wenn nicht, muss ich nochmal testen bzw. schaun, ob ich irgendwie mit dem anderen tut. hinkomme.
auf jeden fall schonmal danke an alle.

gruss
c4t


----------



## Duddle (30. Juni 2003)

Wähl die obere der beiden Ebenen,
füg ihr eine Maske hinzu,
Verlaufstool Schwarz->Weiss,
von links nach rechts ziehen.

Fertig.

Aber es geht auch genauso mit dem schon gelinkten Tutorial .

Duddle


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Juni 2003)

Gaaaanz klar wird die Sache auch nochmal hier beschrieben :

http://sms-textil.de/a/gfx4everredesign/tuts/overlay-ps.htm


----------



## Trinity X (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von C4T _
> *hi,
> 
> konnt mich erst jetzt wieder melden.*


..macht ja nix


> *ja, genau das meinte ich. hast du dafür noch ein tut ? wäre supercool..*


..jo, tut hab ich...ob du´s glaubst oder nicht, ist mit der gleichen Technik wie in dem von mir verlinkten Tutorial gemacht..
...
..


> *auf jeden fall schonmal danke an alle.*



Abba imma jerne doch ;-)

Bis zum nächsten mal,

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## C4T (30. Juni 2003)

hi

hab mich nochmal an das erste tutorial rangemacht, das Trinity X gepostet hat und mit ein paar kleinen veränderungen hat's dann auch geklappt.
danke nochmal an alle.
peace
c4t


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2003)

@ C4T:

Auch für Dich gilt die Netiquette , hierbei insbesondere Punkt 12...

Danke!


----------

